# Lake Martin Spotted bass



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time just wish we could have stayed longer.. Ended up running to where we caught them in the fall Friday afternoon, caught a few but nothing of any size. Saturday morning we got up and I looked at the map and said we need to run toward the damn. Got there and the wife started throwing a small white spinnerbait and caught a 2.5lber. Fished for acouple more hours and caught probably 20 or so and kept 10 between 1-4lbs. Was a great time and the big spotts where caught on a texas rigged finese foom craw color.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I will say this to everyone down here that doesnt get to fish crystal clear water we are missing out!!!!! Lake Martin has the clearest water I have ever seen.....


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I love fishing Lake Martin. Absolutely beautiful lake and fun fishing. It was tough getting use to it, but I've pretty good luck the last couple of years. I'll be heading up there next month and can't wait!!!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> I love fishing Lake Martin. Absolutely beautiful lake and fun fishing. It was tough getting use to it, but I've pretty good luck the last couple of years. I'll be heading up there next month and can't wait!!!


 son we are gonna catch some slaunches!!!!!!!!! cant wait dude


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

Went to buy some Lake Martin baits last week but 'ol BlazerBen had already cleaned the racks. Look'n forward to head'n up there next month!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

J Smithers in a month the spotts should be schooling, try fishing the rock piles in the main lake that are marked with white bouys. We used the new foom colored finesse worms called CRAWL. If you find them hitting the shad on top we used a super fluke jr in Arkansas shad color with a size 2 owner. If you get to fish the damn fish both sides from the powerline to the damn and you should crush them.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> J Smithers in a month the spotts should be schooling, try fishing the rock piles in the main lake that are marked with white bouys. We used the new foom colored finesse worms called CRAWL. If you find them hitting the shad on top we used a super fluke jr in Arkansas shad color with a size 2 owner. If you get to fish the damn fish both sides from the powerline to the damn and you should crush them.


Yeah we have went end of April - mid May the last couple of years and have had good luck with the spots and stripers. We have found a few good locations near the damn where we have wore em out on topwaters and crank baits. I'll have to find some of those worms and try em out. Thanks!!


----------

